

Show HN: 3D iOS Map alternative for SF - karapu2
http://blog.recce.at/post/32746871967/hello-san-francisco

======
karapu2
We've just released our Recce app for San Francisco - a 3D mapping app that
looks more like SimCity than Google Earth. We're aiming to bring maps to life,
with real-time, personalized data.

We are very early in our journey, and working on some great new features to
take advantage of this great visual platform, and allow real personalization
and contribution to the map. But in the meantime, and feedback welcomed!

~~~
hnriot
I'd have liked to have seen sfmoma look more like it does. I think the app is
really fun and "mapping" is a hot area right now with lots of room for
different approaches.

